# Help identifying Fountain Pen



## Robert Sherlock (Aug 15, 2011)

I should know what type of pen this is but a customer gave me this picture and said..."that is the fountain pen I want!".  Any help would be great.




Thanks,
Robert


----------



## witz1976 (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like a closed ended Sedona.


----------



## Monty (Aug 15, 2011)

Looks like the Sedona from Arizona Silhouette.


----------



## Robert Sherlock (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------

